# Thailand’s Army Declares Martial Law



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thailand’s army declared martial law in a surprise announcement in Bangkok before dawn on Tuesday, intensifying the turbulent nation’s deepening political crisis. The military, however, denied...

Follow The Story Here
{Inquirer.net}

A second article is located HERE
{CNN}


----------

